# Off leash dogs



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Recently there are a number of people in our apartment complex that let their dogs run around without their leashes. According to our lease all dogs are supposed to be on leashes and the owners fined if they do not put their dogs on a leash in the complex.
I have talked to our property management office and they keep saying that they are going to send out a letter to all tenants and start cracking down on the issue. The first time I talked to them was last December but the issue has not gotten any better and they have not sent out a letter that they promised.
Usually when I see a dog off leash that I do not know I pick Jaxx up and we walk away. I had a dog owner curse me out for doing this tonight. She expected me to stop and let her catch her dog. I do not want to risk Jaxx getting hurt by a dog that is darting for us and barking and personally I am not going to stand there and let the dog jump on me while they catch up to their dog. The dog was large enough that he could have gotten to Jaxx even in my arms.
I have started taking Jaxx in the car and taking him to one of the local parks twice a day to do our long walks just because their seems to be less dogs off leash at the parks than in our apartment complex. Jaxx has to go outside to do his business though.
I am at a loss what to do. The property management is obviously not going to try to correct the issue. Jaxx has to go outside and puppy pads are not a possibility for us. 
I understand that the owner tonight did not like having to chase after her dog but I do not know what else to do rather than just walk away to protect Jaxx. 

How does everyone deal with off leash dogs? Do you pick up your dog and walk off or stand and wait for the dog owner to get their dog under control.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

With off leash dogs, I do exactly what you do. I pick Toby up. Toby is very friendly but I never know if the loose dog is. And I don't want to take that risk. If it is a leashed dog, I will let Toby greet it but I don't mess around with loose dogs. I don't know how well their owner has control over them or what their temperament is. 

I think you did the right thing. It's never worth it to risk anything. I don't have advice about the off leash dogs except I would be calling every single day until the management office did something. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> With off leash dogs, I do exactly what you do. I pick Toby up. Toby is very friendly but I never know if the loose dog is. And I don't want to take that risk. If it is a leashed dog, I will let Toby greet it but I don't mess around with loose dogs. I don't know how well their owner has control over them or what their temperament is.
> 
> I think you did the right thing. It's never worth it to risk anything. I don't have advice about the off leash dogs except I would be calling every single day until the management office did something.
> 
> ...


Thank you Ashley. I am exact same way. If a dog is on a leash I let Jaxx greet them but I just do not trust off leash dogs. There is no guarantee that the owner can control the dog without a leash. 
I have started documenting everything. We are to the point that we are about to tell them to fix it or let us out of our lease. I totally understand that they cannot be out watching all the time and there is always going to be people that do not follow the rules and keep their dogs on a leash. It is to the point though that there is a couple times everyday that we run into a dog off of a leash.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Start documenting which dogs are off leash. Take pictures. Keep a journal with the times you see the dog running loose. Then turn that info into the office. Keep on them! It is NOT safe and they are not following the law.

I would DEFINITELY pick Brody up if an off leash dog came running up. Its not worth the risk. Our dogs are small. One chomp and they could be hurt or killed.


----------



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

Make personal visits to the office everyday until they do something about it. I think its easier to ignore calls and letters but not if you show up in person.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> Start documenting which dogs are off leash. Take pictures. Keep a journal with the times you see the dog running loose. Then turn that info into the office. Keep on them! It is NOT safe and they are not following the law.
> 
> I would DEFINITELY pick Brody up if an off leash dog came running up. Its not worth the risk. Our dogs are small. One chomp and they could be hurt or killed.


Pictures are a great idea! I carry my cell phone with me all the time so it would be easy to get pictures. 
We used to walk all over the property, there are 10 complexes on our property, but we started limiting it to just around our building because of this issue. Unfortunately, the off leash dogs have spread to our building. Probably owners see other people getting away with it and then decide they can do it too.
One of the owners told me that she doesn't put her dogs on a leash because she wants them to get exercise. I suggested she was breaking her lease and she said she would pay the fine she did not care.
We have a small dog park on property where dogs can be let off their leashes but it seems more people would rather just let them run anywhere.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I also pick up Odie when there are off leash dogs. Sometimes I even pick her up if there are dogs on leash if I think that the owner will allow them to dart over. I was once "scolded" by a member of my chi meetup group for picking up Odie. Usually we only stay in the small dog only area but since there were no big dogs we took over the larger area. A big dog came in and started running right for Odie, so of course I picked her up. How do I know this strange dog wasn't just going to grab her? Needless to say, it still bugs me to this day that someone told me that I should leave her on the ground or she'll develop aggression. She's not aggressive in the SLIGHTEST. What would make her aggressive and fearful is having a huge dog run her right over.

We live in a strata and off leash dogs aren't allowed here either. They've been having problems with dogs lately and people not cleaning up after them and have gone so far as to threaten completely changing the strata laws and saying no dogs at all. There are a couple of border collies that are always off leash but are 100% behaved and don't run over or anything so we just walk on by, but with any other dog I pick Odie up asap. 

I'm not sure what the bylaws are there, but I know that here if a dog is running around without a leash that you can actually report them to the city. A friend of mine had a dog that would always escape from its yard and they had a couple of fines from the city and a warning that their dog would be removed if there was another complaint.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I also pick up Odie when there are off leash dogs. Sometimes I even pick her up if there are dogs on leash if I think that the owner will allow them to dart over. I was once "scolded" by a member of my chi meetup group for picking up Odie. Usually we only stay in the small dog only area but since there were no big dogs we took over the larger area. A big dog came in and started running right for Odie, so of course I picked her up. How do I know this strange dog wasn't just going to grab her? Needless to say, it still bugs me to this day that someone told me that I should leave her on the ground or she'll develop aggression. She's not aggressive in the SLIGHTEST. What would make her aggressive and fearful is having a huge dog run her right over.
> 
> We live in a strata and off leash dogs aren't allowed here either. They've been having problems with dogs lately and people not cleaning up after them and have gone so far as to threaten completely changing the strata laws and saying no dogs at all. There are a couple of border collies that are always off leash but are 100% behaved and don't run over or anything so we just walk on by, but with any other dog I pick Odie up asap.
> 
> I'm not sure what the bylaws are there, but I know that here if a dog is running around without a leash that you can actually report them to the city. A friend of mine had a dog that would always escape from its yard and they had a couple of fines from the city and a warning that their dog would be removed if there was another complaint.


Jaxx was attacked a couple weeks after we got him because a owner of 2 dogs didn't have their dogs under control. So I started picking him up around loose leash dogs. I agree that it would make them more aggressive to be put in the situation that an aggressive dog came after them. I have had to pick Jaxx up really fast on occasion because a dog off of a leash came out of no where. 

I tried calling the county (we live out of the city) but unfortunately they said since the apartment complex is private property there is not anything that they can do about it. I do not really agree with it because the county has leash laws so they should be upheld even on the apartment complex. The lady I talked to at the county compared it to if I owned a house the dog could be in the back yard if it was fenced without a leash. I think it is a nuts way of thinking but I guess the apartment complex does not want them controlling problems on the property even though they are not controlling them their selves.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

That is true. It is private property.

If the private property thing didn't work I would not have anywhere to take my dog to run him off lead. One of the schools lets us. 

You need to push the complex owners if it bugs you that much.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Do the dogs ever leave the complex property while off leash? Maybe the county would consider making it their problem if you had proof that they did. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Moonfall said:


> That is true. It is private property.
> 
> If the private property thing didn't work I would not have anywhere to take my dog to run him off lead. One of the schools lets us.
> 
> You need to push the complex owners if it bugs you that much.


There is a church within walking distance that has a baseball field. We take Jaxx there for off leash walks when no one is using the field. The church doesn't mind as long as we keep the area clean.
What bothers me about it is it is not safe and there is a lot of kids in our neighborhood that could get hurt by a dog that isn't on a leash.
I wouldn't mind if the owners had control over their dogs. Recently I have not seen one dog that listened when they told them to stop and not chase Jaxx.
Jaxx has never been off his leash here. I just wish they would take into account other pet owners.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Do the dogs ever leave the complex property while off leash? Maybe the county would consider making it their problem if you had proof that they did.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That is a great idea. We live in a gated community but the gates are open when property management is open.
I will have to keep an eye out


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Good luck! I hope that you can get it sorted out. We're lucky here because the lady that is our contact for our strata owns a condo on the property and also has a chi cross, so she sees what goes on first hand. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I also pick up Kalisee. She is so afraid on her walks as it is. Sometimes someone will come with a leashed dog and Kalisee will sit there pitifully to be sniffed but that is it. I will automatically reach down and get her if I see an unleashed dog. 

I fully agree with the pictures. Maybe you can make your own letter and give it to the office to send out? I do not know what the protocol is, but since they have not been active on it, maybe they need a little push. It is unfair to you to have to keep on changing your routine. I am not sure everyone will actually "obey" or respect the rule...until they start actually getting fined!

First wild hogs and now this! You and Jaxx are entitled to enjoy leisurly walks not having panic every time you want to go out.


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

I find a lot of people 2 b very rude!!! I think u hav every right 2 turn & walk away!! It's not ur fault that the dog has no manners (prob more so the owner has no manners!!) 
I hate standing there being scratched by the dog because I'm holding my dog out of harms way!! Especially when they stroll up & laugh & say oh he/she is harmless! That may b true but when my dog doesn't even way 2kg & there's weighs prob 40kg or more, its still a safety issue!!! 
I was at the beach 1 arvo with my 3yr old son & pearl. Pearl is very good off lead & pretty much won't leave my towel! Even if the kids r calling her! So pearl & I were happily sitting on my towel reading the paper & a crazy wet fur ball came from no where! Pearl jumped in my lap & barked (1st time ever) she didn't like that dog! Well to cut it short the owner threatened the dog with going bak on the lead! She stayed down the beach for a hr & every 10 min or so the dog would remember pearl & come running bak! By the time she left I was exhausted with red scratches down my legs  if the lady didn't no my mum from school I would hav been very rude because it was horrible!! & very bad manners on the lady's behalf!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I had a similar experience when Rolo was very tiny, I was walking him for the first time at a local country park. A lady had let 2 large dogs off the lead, don't know what they were, springers or something that size. They both came bounding towards Rolo at breakneck speed, tongues hanging out. Rolo being Rolo the big Jessie girl flipped straight onto his back and offered his stomach so of course my first reaction was to bend down and pick him up. Over marches owner and had a go at me for picking him up! Her dogs are fine, how do I ever expect Rolo to integrate with other dogs if I baby him! He'll never learn, blah blah. Cooo, I tell you what girls I nearly told her to go boil her head. 
A. It's none of her business if I decide to put my dog on my head and wear him as a hat, emphasis here being on the word MY dog
B. I don't know her or her dogs from Adam. For all I knew they could have ripped his stomach out. 
People need to seriously mind their own beeswax. I took them to the same place last week and a lady walked past and said "nice to see them walking instead of being carried everywhere" this is a valid point but if I want to carry my dog I will carry my dog. I couldn't care less what other people do. Grrr! 😡


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

In our town dogs can be off Leash I think it is ridiculous. Luckily most people keep their dog on a leash. I would never let Lola around an unleashed dog and owners should not expect you to help them catch their unleashed dog. Have you put it in writing to the management company I think they have to reply in 30 days.


----------



## BellsMommy22 (Dec 23, 2012)

I would have done the same thing. If you didnt pick Jaxx up and it turned out the dog was aggressive and attacked Jaxx you would never be able to forgive yourself. I dont take any chances with Bell either. I have never let her off leash in a public place. I always pick her up when there are large dogs that I do not know if close vicinity to her, whether they are on leash or not. She is so small it would only take one bite to seriously harm or kill her. Even on leash some owners fail to properly control their pets. I dont see any reason for the woman with the off leash dog to get angry at you for picking up Jaxx. She is the one breaking the rules. Its not your responsibility to help her control her dog. If he had been on a leash as the rule states she could have avoided the whole situation. It sounds like they just want to be lazy and let the dogs run loose because it takes less work than taking a longer walk.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

That is crazy! Leash laws are very strict where I am so we do not have that issue. I would call Animal Control just to see what their laws are and go from there. Some take this very seriously some not so much


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I wonder, if the apartment/condo owners would "make' a large area in your area? Of course it would have to be fenced. Then the people that think they have to have their dogs off leash would have a place for them to run. If they do not think this is feaseable, then I would start the picture idea, and bring in pictures with the lease that tells you that dogs HAVE to be leashed. 

My condo has that rule too.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

paynee's said:


> I find a lot of people 2 b very rude!!! I think u hav every right 2 turn & walk away!! It's not ur fault that the dog has no manners (prob more so the owner has no manners!!)
> I hate standing there being scratched by the dog because I'm holding my dog out of harms way!! Especially when they stroll up & laugh & say oh he/she is harmless! That may b true but when my dog doesn't even way 2kg & there's weighs prob 40kg or more, its still a safety issue!!!
> I was at the beach 1 arvo with my 3yr old son & pearl. Pearl is very good off lead & pretty much won't leave my towel! Even if the kids r calling her! So pearl & I were happily sitting on my towel reading the paper & a crazy wet fur ball came from no where! Pearl jumped in my lap & barked (1st time ever) she didn't like that dog! Well to cut it short the owner threatened the dog with going bak on the lead! She stayed down the beach for a hr & every 10 min or so the dog would remember pearl & come running bak! By the time she left I was exhausted with red scratches down my legs  if the lady didn't no my mum from school I would hav been very rude because it was horrible!! & very bad manners on the lady's behalf!!
> 
> ...


I have stood and let a dog scratch me when I knew the owner and they were friendly but I will not do it for a dog that I do not know.



Rolo n Buttons said:


> I had a similar experience when Rolo was very tiny, I was walking him for the first time at a local country park. A lady had let 2 large dogs off the lead, don't know what they were, springers or something that size. They both came bounding towards Rolo at breakneck speed, tongues hanging out. Rolo being Rolo the big Jessie girl flipped straight onto his back and offered his stomach so of course my first reaction was to bend down and pick him up. Over marches owner and had a go at me for picking him up! Her dogs are fine, how do I ever expect Rolo to integrate with other dogs if I baby him! He'll never learn, blah blah. Cooo, I tell you what girls I nearly told her to go boil her head.
> A. It's none of her business if I decide to put my dog on my head and wear him as a hat, emphasis here being on the word MY dog
> B. I don't know her or her dogs from Adam. For all I knew they could have ripped his stomach out.
> People need to seriously mind their own beeswax. I took them to the same place last week and a lady walked past and said "nice to see them walking instead of being carried everywhere" this is a valid point but if I want to carry my dog I will carry my dog. I couldn't care less what other people do. Grrr! 😡
> ...


I do not blame you at all for picking up Rolo. I do the same thing if I see a dog I do not know and they are running at us. Jaxx has never met a dog that he did not think was his best friend. So I pick him up if I think there is danger because he would just stand there waiting for them with his tail wagging.



Lola's mom 2013 said:


> In our town dogs can be off Leash I think it is ridiculous. Luckily most people keep their dog on a leash. I would never let Lola around an unleashed dog and owners should not expect you to help them catch their unleashed dog. Have you put it in writing to the management company I think they have to reply in 30 days.


I have put it in writing. They just do not seem to care about what pets do. They are supposed to be a very pet friendly complex but their friendliness seems to have become letting animal owners do whatever they like. Before we moved in I asked specifically about leash rules and cleaning up after dogs. They told me how strict they were but it has turned into not being strict about either.



BellsMommy22 said:


> I would have done the same thing. If you didnt pick Jaxx up and it turned out the dog was aggressive and attacked Jaxx you would never be able to forgive yourself. I dont take any chances with Bell either. I have never let her off leash in a public place. I always pick her up when there are large dogs that I do not know if close vicinity to her, whether they are on leash or not. She is so small it would only take one bite to seriously harm or kill her. Even on leash some owners fail to properly control their pets. I dont see any reason for the woman with the off leash dog to get angry at you for picking up Jaxx. She is the one breaking the rules. Its not your responsibility to help her control her dog. If he had been on a leash as the rule states she could have avoided the whole situation. It sounds like they just want to be lazy and let the dogs run loose because it takes less work than taking a longer walk.


I think that is the issue totally. I think it is easier for them to just open the door and follow the dog wherever he goes.



susan davis said:


> I wonder, if the apartment/condo owners would "make' a large area in your area? Of course it would have to be fenced. Then the people that think they have to have their dogs off leash would have a place for them to run. If they do not think this is feaseable, then I would start the picture idea, and bring in pictures with the lease that tells you that dogs HAVE to be leashed.
> 
> My condo has that rule too.


They are currently building 5 more complexes and another clubhouse on property. They are supposed to make another pet park also that is supposed to be bigger than the one we currently have. Most of the pet owners who do follow the rules won't use the pet park because the few people that use it do not pick up after their pets so it is a fenced in area that is nasty because people just leave droppings on the ground even though poopy bags are in the area. 

We chose this apartment almost 2 years ago because it we wanted a nice apartment and a nice community. The apartment is nice but we are finding the community not so great. We could have paid a lot less than the $1000 a month we are paying and perhaps gotten better cooperation from property management


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I just wanted to say thank you girls for all your support and suggestions!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PearlyQ (Nov 2, 2012)

It must be very frustrating for you having to worry about other dogs not being leashed. I am a firm believer that ALL dogs should be leashed in public places. 
When I walk Pearl, I always keep an eye out for dogs that are unleashed. I pick Pearl up and have even placed her above my head before when a large dog came near. This sounds crazy but I try to have a plan in case we (Pearl) are attacked by a lose dog. I look for things like fenced yards in which I might place Pearl until the danger is past. I have even thought about climbing trees to get out of harms way.


----------

